# Can't get into recovery?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

So bootmanager is all kinds of fun problems. I flashed CM7 1.7 to an empty ROM slot, flashed GAPPS, and then booted into the new ROM. Except I didn't get past the splash screen. No CM7 boot animation. No fun. So I pulled the battery, power+vol down to hboot, let it not find a radio, chose Recovery and then it again got stuck at the splash screen. I don't have a cable handy to try adb reboot recovery and see if that takes me there, but I'm not optimistic. Any ideas what's going on here? I've sworn off bootmanager a couple times now and this might just be the straw that breaks the camel's back if I have to recover through a stock image.

thanks guys

edit: I should say, I was using CWM 4, didn't upgrade to 5. Is that part of the problem?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep trying Power+Vol Down and choosing Recovery. There have been a few times that, for some reason, I've had to do this more than once.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

tekhna said:


> edit: I should say, I was using CWM 4, didn't upgrade to 5. Is that part of the problem?


Personally, I trust CWM4 more than 5. ;-)


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Keep trying Power+Vol Down and choosing Recovery. There have been a few times that, for some reason, I've had to do this more than once.


Wow, easy trick. Thanks! Back into my phone ROM. I wonder why that won't take sometimes. I just tried it a couple more times and on the second time it went straight into recovery.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I don't understand it either. But yeah, it's not really a big deal, just as long as you know about it.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice tip to know tnx

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------

